# سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين - الجزء الاول- مدينة القدس



## Mor Antonios (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين -الجزء الأول - الحلقة الأولى*​ 
*احبائي سوف احاول على حسب وقتي ان انشر سلسلة عن الكنائس والاماكن المقدسة في فلسطين (اسرائيل)، مرفقا ذلك بالصور التوضيحية.*​ 
*لمراجعة الجزء الجزء الثاني من هذه السلسلة وعنوانها دير مار مرقس -علية صهيون. يرجى الضغط على الرابط التالي:*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1045270#post1045270*​ 


*مدينة القدس*
*وهي ذات أهمية بالغة انطلاقا من الشهادات الأثرية الكثيرة التيتقدمها.*
*يَحد المدينة واديان أساسيان هما وادي جيهنوم إلى الجنوب الغربي ووادي قدرون إلى الشرق. وهي تقع على جبلين هما غارب إلى الغرب وصهيون إلى الشرق وهو يتألف من ثلاث مرتفعات بيزيتا وموريا وأوفيل.*
*يفصل وادي جيهنوم بين جبل صهيون في الأعلى و مدينة داود و أوفيل في الأسفل عن جبل المكبر في الجنوب الذي يسمّى أيضا "جبل المشورة السيئة". *
*وادي قدرون، ويقال له أيضا وادي يوشفاط، كان مقبرة طيلة الأزمنة. وهناك نبعان في الجزء الجنوبي منه هما: نبع جيحون ونبع روچل. وينطلق واديقدرون من ثنايا جبل سكوپس وينزل إلى الجنوب قاطعا: فيفصل المدينة عن جبل الزيتون.*​ 
*وادي قدرون يليه المسجد الاقصى*
*




*​ 
*نظرة على التاريخ:*
*ترتبط أهمية القدس بالأحداث التاريخية الدينية التي جرتفيها. أما الموقع ذاته فلا يتمتع بأية صفة خاصة تجعله هاما كأن يكون به ميناء أو نهر أو شيء آخر من هذا القبيل.*​ 
*أصل المدينة ضائع في الزمن:*
*الألف الثالث: أوائل استيطان الإنسان تشهد عليه الموجودات الأثرية. وأولى هذه الشهادات التاريخية تعود إلى الألف الثاني ق.م. في تلك الحقبة كانت المنطقة منقسمة إلى عدة دويلات كنعانية. أول إشارة للمدينة نجدها في مخطوط مصري.*
*كما إن كثرة تدمير المدينة وإعادة بنائها أضاع كلّ فرصة للتعرف على أساساتها الأصلية، وأكثر الآثار وضوحا تعود للحقبة الرومانية والهيرودية.*​ 

*الحقبة الكتابية:*
*تك ١٤: ١٨ إثْر هزيمة ملوك الشرق الأربعة الذين دمروا سدوم وعامورة، قابل إبراهيم ولوط "ملكيصادق ملك شاليم" الذي قدم لهما خبزا وخمرا. وكان ملكيصادق هذا "كاهن الله العلي".*​ 
*القرن السابع عشر - الخامس عشر ق.م.*
*أيّام السلالة الثامنة عشرة كان الفراعنة يعملون على تأمين حدودهم ويقيمون الفرق العسكرية. وقد اكتشفت في تل العمارنة مجموعة من الرسائل التي تبادلها فرعون مصر معملك القدس وتدل على أهمية المدينة في تلك الحقبة.*
*يشوع ١٠: ١؛ ١٢: ١٠ في تقارير الحملات التي قام بها يشوع يأتي ذكر ملك أورشليم على لائحة الملوك الذين هزمهم يشوع ولكن لا يأتي الحديث على ذكر احتلال القدس. ولكن بعد وفاة يشوع، هاجم أبناء يشوع القدس فأخذوها وأحرقوها. وقد استمر الجبوسيون بالعيش فيها.*
*٢صم ٥، ٦ كان أول اهتمام لداود ١٠٠٠ ق.م. بعد أن اعتلى عرش إسرائيل هو احتلال القدس التي اختارها عاصمة لمملكته. تسلل جنوده إلى المدينة ليلا ربما عبر نبع جيحون الذي يؤدي إلى داخل المدينة. واتخذت القلعة المحتلة (صهيون) اسم قلعة داود. وبعد أن نقل إليها تابوت العهد أصبحت القدس أيضا العاصمة الدينية لمملكته *
*(٢ صم ٦: ١٧).*
*١ملوك ٦ سليمان (ابن داود وخليفته) جعل من القدس مدينة خلابة وبنى فيها هيكلا كبيرا (هيكل سليمان) وهو الهيكل الوحيد المقام للإله الحق.*
*١ملوك ٧ بنى سليمان أيضا مجموعة من الأبنية لمليكته حتّى إنّ الكتاب المقدس يصفها كأنّها مدينة داخل المدينة. وقد كان موت سليمان بداية انحطاط القدس.*
*استمرت المدينة لتكون عاصمة ولكن لسبط يهوذا فقط (١ ملوك ١٢). وحرم الانفصال السياسي المدينة من الاستمتاع بفوائد التجارة التي ازدهرت أيام سليمان. زادت العداوة بين المملكتين الأمر سوءا.*
*٢ملوك ١٥(السلام الذي عقد بين المملكتين ) ٧٨٥-٧٤٢ في ايام عوزيا كان فاتحة حقبة جديدة من الازدهار. أعاد الملك احتلال المنفذ إلى البحر وبنى إيلات وأعاد ضمها إلى يهوذا وفتح طرق التجارة البحرية (٢أخبار ٢٦) وقام أيضا بتحصين مدينته. هذا الازدهار أدى إلى نوع من الخمول الديني في المدينة الذي هبّ الأنبياء لمحاربته.*
*٢ملوك ١٧ أدى دمار السامرة عاصمة مملكة الشمال (٧٢١) إلى جعل القدس العاصمة الوحيدة للأمة والعاصمة والهيكل الوحيدين للشعب. كانت هذه من أهم حقبات تاريخ المدينة التي عاشت فترة من الانتعاش الديني (٧١٥-٦٨٧) استجابة لجهود الملك حزقيا والتي دعمتها شخصية أشعيا القوية ٢ ملوك ١٨.*
*٢ملوك ١٨: ٩ بينما كان حزقيا يؤمن الحماية للمدينة، ويحصنها، والنبي أشعيا يعظ بالعودة إلى الله، وضرورة تبني سياسة مؤسسة على العهد مع الله، قام الملك سنحاريب الأشوري بمحاولة فاشلة لاحتلال القدس. وهذا الفشل أعطى الشعب إحساسا بالطمأنينة الكاذبة وجعلهم يعتقدون أن القدس مدينة لا يمكن اختراقها. هذا الشعور نجده أيضا في سفر المزامير.*​ 
*



*​ 
*جبل صهيون هو مسكن الله*
*مز ٤٨: ٢-٦ "عظيم هو الرب وحميد جدا في مدينة الهنا جبل قدسه. جميل الارتفاع فرح كل الارض جبل صهيون. فرح اقاصي الشمال مدينة الملك العظيم الله في قصورها يعرف ملجأ لانه هوذا الملوك اجتمعوا. مضوا جميعا لما رأوا بهتوا ارتاعوا فرّوا اخذتهم الرعدة هناك.والمخاض كوالدة".*
*٢ملوك ٢٢ الاصلاح الديني (٦٤٠-٦٠٩) الذي عاد بعد موت حزقيا اتخذ دافعا أقوى من سابقه مع الملك الطيب يوشيا الذي قال عنه الكتاب المقدس أنه "لم يكنقبله ملك مثله، لأنه أقبل إلى الرب بكل قلبه وكل نفسه وكل قدرته... ولا قام بعدهمثله" (٢ ملوك ٢٢: ٢٥).*
*إرميا ١: ٢؛ ملوك ٢٢: ٣ في هذه الفترة بدأت رسالة النبي إرميا. أهم حدث في حياة الملك كان اكتشاف درج الشريعة في الهيكل وعلى أساسهتم إجراء الاصلاح الديني.*
*وقد قام يوشيا بتوسيع حدود مملكته إلى حدود مملكة داود مستغلا الظروف السياسية (٢ ملوك ٢٣: ٢٨) فمع سقوط نينوى عام ٦١٢ انتهت الامبراطورية الأشورية بينما كانت مصر وبابل تستعدان لأخذ مكانها.*
*٢ملوك٢٤: ٨ عند اعتلاء بابل القمة السياسية، كانت مملكة يهوذا تحت حكم يواكيم قد أصبحت دولة إقطاعية (سنة ٦٠٢) فسبى نبوخذ نصر أعيان المدينة وأفضل مهندسيها وصنّاعها. ولما قامت الثورة ضد بابل بعد بضعة أعوام احتل نبوخذنصر القدس ودمرها عن بكرة أبيها وسبى أهلها. وأصبحت القدس مدينة مهجورة.*
*"جميع أبوابها مهجورة".مراثي ١: ١.٤-٥ كيف جلست وحدها المدينة الآهلة بالشعب؟ صارت كأرملة، العظيمة فيالأمم، السيّدة في البلدان صارت تحت الجزية. طرق صهيون نائحة لعدم القادمين إلى الأعياد وجميع أبوابها مقفرة. كهنتها متنهدون وعذاراها متحسرات وهي في مرارة. مضايقوها تغلبوا عليها. وأعداؤها مطمئنون. لأنّ الربّ آلمها لكثرة معاصيها. أطفالها ساروا مسبيين أمام وجه المضايق.*
*عزرا ١: ١-٤ بعد خمسين عاما، احتل قورش بابل وتبنى سياسة تحررية نحو الشعوب الخاضعة، فسمح تشريع جديد أصدره الملك لليهود بالعودة إلى وطنهم، كان أول اهتمام لهم هو إعادة بناء الهيكل. لكن المدينة التي أعادوا بناءها كانت بعيدة كل البعد عن الآمال التي زرعها الأنبياء في قلوب الشعب. فتحولت آمالهم لا إلى مدينة يبنونها اليوم بل إلى الزمن المسياني، وهكذا تولدت عملية روحية بطيئة ستؤدي أخيرا مع سفر الرؤيا إلى فكرة أورشليم السماوية.*
*"إنهضي يا قدس والبسي النور". أشعيا ٦٠: ١٩-٢١ "لا تكونالشمس من بعد نورا لك في النهار ولا ينيرك القمر بضيائه في الليل بل الربيكون لك نورا أبديّا وإلهك يكون جلالك. لا تغرب شمسك من بعد وقمرك لاينقص. لأنّ الرب يكون لك نورا أبديّا وتكون أيّام مناحتك قد انقضت ويكون شعبككلّه أبرارا وللأبد يرث الأرض. وهو فرع غرسي وعمل يدي وبه أتمجد".*​ 
*نحميا٢، ١١ استمر تدفق اليهود العائدين من المنفى بعد الموجة الأولى. وصل نحميا إلى القدس وكان عاملا في البلاط الفارسي وتولى زمام الأمور في المدينة (٤٤٥ ق.م.). وهو الذي قام ببناء الأسوار التي انتهوا من العمل فيها خلال ٢٥ يوما.*
*بعد هذه الفترة فقدت القدس أهميتها السياسية ولم يتبق لها سوى الرسالة الروحية التي راحت تزيد أهمية بالتدريج. خلال سيطرة اسكندر المقدوني على البلاد قام بنشر ثقافة جديدة في الشرق الأوسط كله. وكانت اليهودية هي المنطقة الوحيدة التي قاومت هذا التيار الجديد بصرامة. ولما احتل السلاجقة القدس أراد أنتيوخس الرابع أن يحطم هذه العزلة فاحتل القدس و دنس الهيكل (١٦٤ ق.م.) وجعل منه معبدا وثنيا. فكانت هذه الأعمال هي الشرارة التي أشعلت ثورة المكابيين (٢ مكابيين ٢: ٥). وتمكن يهوذا المكابي من احتلال تلة الهيكل فطهرها وأعاد عبادة يهوه. ولما مات يهوذا خلفه أخوه يونثان الذي استعاد باقي المدينة وبناها وحصنها.*
*٦٣ق.م. الحروب التي دارت رحاها بين الأزمونيين دفعت الرومان إلى احتلال القدس وتدميرها وحرقها على يد پومپيوس.*
*٣٧ لمّا عيّن هيرودس ملكا لليهودية من قبل المجلس الروماني احتل المدينة وبنى فيها القلعة الأنطونية قرب الهيكل وجمّلها بالمباني اليونانية الأسلوب.*
*٤ق.م. ترميم الهيكل كان أهمّ أعماله (٦ بعد المسيح). وبعد موته سلّمت المدينة لحاكم روماني يتولّى شؤونها. وكان هذا بيلاطس البنطي الذي في أيامه تمت أحداث حياة السيد المسيح العلنية وموته وقيامته.*​ 
*القدس في أيام السيد المسيح:*
*تحتل مدينة القدس في الأناجيل مركزاً عظيماً. والقديس مار لوقا يركز على هذه الحقيقة حيث يبدأ إنجيله في الهيكل (١: ٨-٩) بإعلان ولادة يوحنا المعمدان ويختمه بمشهد الرسل الذين يصلون في الهيكل (لو ٢٤: ٥٣).*
*القدس في الواقع هي المدينة التي حضَّر لها العهد القديم تاريخيا لتستقبل السيد المسيح.*​ 
*يسوع يبكي على أُورشليم:*
*لوقا ١٩: ٤١-٤٤*
*ولما اقترب فرأى المدينة بكى عليها وقال:" وفيما هو يقترب نظر الى المدينة وبكى عليها قائلا انك لو علمت انت ايضا حتى في يومك هذا ما هو لسلامك. ولكن الآن قد أخفي عن عينيك فانه ستأتي ايام ويحيط بك اعداؤك بمترسة ويحدقون بك ويحاصرونك من كل جهة ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك ولا يتركون فيك حجرا على حجر لانك لم تعرفي زمان افتقادك ".*​ 
*القدس هي موقع ذبيحة السيد المسيح وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء. ومن القدس انطلق الرسل بحسب أمر الرب يسوع ليعلنوا إلى العالم كلّه البشارة والوعد بالخلاص.*
*"بل قد أتيتم الى جبل صهيون والى مدينة الله الحي اورشليم السماوية والى ربوات هم محفل ملائكة" عب 12: ٢٢. "واما اورشليم العليا التي هي امنا جميعا فهي حرة" (غل ٤: ٢٦).*
*٤١-٤٤م. آخر لحظات الاستقلال النسبي للقدس كانت حقبة الملك أچريبا الذي استشهد خلال حكمه القديس مار يعقوب الرسول أخو القديس مار يوحنا الإنجيلي. إضطهاد أچريبا أجبر مسؤولي الجماعة المسيحية حديثة الولادة على ترك القدس.*
*٤٤م. مات أچريبا واشتدت الكراهية للاحتلال.*
*٦٦-٧٠م. الثورة اليهودية الأولى هي التي وضعت الخاتمة للهيكل الذي دمره تيطس نهائيا.*
*١٣٢-١٣٥م. محاولة أدريانوس خنق روح الوطنية اليهودية أشعل نيران الثورة اليهودية الثانية. وبنى الامبراطور فوق ركام المدينة المدمرة مدينة جديدة أسماها إيليا كاپيتولينا (إيلياء).*​ 

*القدس - الحقبة البيزنطية*​ 
*



*​ 
*مدينة القدس ذات أهمية بالغة انطلاقا من الشهادات الأثرية الكثيرة التي تقدمها.*
*٣١٣م. حرية العبادة التي منحها الملك قسطنطين للمسيحيين سمحت لهم بالسكن رسميا في المدينة المقدسة. برعاية المللك قسطنطين و أمّه هيلانة، تمّ بناء أولى الكنائس المسيحية فوق قبر الخلاص (سنة ٦٢٣). وكانت هذه فترة ازدهار للحياة النسكية في فلسطين.*
*٤٣٥م. بَنَتْ أودوتشا زوجة الامبراطور ثيودوسيوس الثاني كنيسة القديس اسطفانوس والدير المرافق لها.*
*٤٥١م. خلع مجمع خلقيدونية عن قيصرية كرسي القدس الرسولي وحولها إلى بطريركية مستقلة.*
*٦١٤م. الغزو الفارسي الذي قاده كورش أدى إلى دمار جميع الأماكن المقدسة في المدينة.*
*٦٢٦بعد فترة قصيرة حرر الملك هرقل القدس وبدأت على الفور أعمال ترميم المباني المقدسة المدمرة.*​ 

*القدس - الحقبة العربية*​ 
*



*​ 
*٦٣٨م. دخل الخليفة عمر القدس. وأصبحت باحة الهيكل التي كانت مهجورة منذ زمن طويل مكانا مقدسا للمسلمين، أمّا اليهود فلم يتبق لهم سوى حائط المبكى.*
*٦٨٧م. بنى الخليفة عبد الملك قبة الصخرة المدعوة مسجد عمر. عام ٧٨٠ م. بني المسجد الأقصى وفي هذه الفترة بدأ المسلمون يمارسون التمييز السياسي مع "غير المؤمنين" وأغلقت الكثير من فنادق الحجاج.*
*٨٠٠م. تدخُّل كارل العظيم حقق فترة من السكينة والازدهار للأعمال المسيحية.*
*١٠٠٩م. تعصب الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي المدعو "السلطان المجنون" كان بداية فترة من التشدد الديني المتزمت الذي أدى إلى تدمير الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية بما في ذلك كنيسة القيامة!!!.*​ 

*القدس - الحقبة الصليبية*​ 
*



*​ 
*١٠٩٩م. احتل الصليبيون القدس وباشروا أعمال ترميم الأماكن المقدسة وإنشاء الكنائس والأديرة الجديدة ودور الحجاج وغيرها. وبدأت بذلك المملكة اللاتينية في القدس والتي عاشت المدينة خلالها فترة ازدهار عظيمة.*
*١١٨٧م. هزم صلاح الدين الأيوبي سلطان مصر الصليبيين في معركة حطين واحتل القدس بعد ذلك بشهرين.*
*١٢٢٩م. استعاد الإمبراطور فردريك الثاني مدينة القدس من صلاح الدين مبرما معه اتفاقية سلمية مدتها عشر سنوات.*
*١٢٤٩م. اغتصب المماليك السيادة على المدينة وباشروا حكمهم بأعمال الترميم والمحافظة على الفنون والتراث، فأعادوا بناء الأسوار المتهدمة وجمّلت المدينة بالأبنية الجديدة وأصلحت باحة الهيكل.*
*١٢٩١م. نهاية المملكة اللاتينية في القدس بسقوط عكا آخر معقل للصليبيين في فلسطين*​ 

*القدس - الحقبة التركية والمعاصرة*​ 
*



*​ 
*١٥١٦م. خضعت القدس للحكم التركي تحت إمرة السلطان سليم الأول وخلفه ابنه سليمان الثاني المدعو سليمان العظيم. وقد بنى الأسوار الحالية التي تحيط بالبلدة القديمة في القدس وبنى أيضا القلعة. وكان باب العامود من اروع اعماله فقد بقي أحد اجمل الأنصبة المقامة والتي تمثل الفن العثماني. خلال القرون التالية دخلت المدينة في فترة انحطاط تدريجي وانحلال بطيء متواصل.*
*١٨٣٨م. أرسلت القوى السياسية العظمى سفراءها إلى القدس وأوكل إليهم عام ١٨٥٠ أمر حماية الأماكن المقدسة.*
*١٨٥٢م. بعد تزايد الصراع على أهم الأماكن المقدسة في المدينة أصدر الحاكم العثماني وثيقة "الأمر الواقع Status Quo" وهذه الوثيقة حتى يومنا هذا هي سبب كل المشاكل التي تحدث بين الطوائف المسيحية في كنيسة القيامة وستنا مريم بجبل الزيتون و كنيسة المهد بيت لحم.*
*١٩١٧م. دخلت القوات البريطانية فلسطين خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى وبهذا وضعت النهاية للحكم العثماني في البلاد. ومنحت الأمم المتحدة بريطانيا السيطرة على فلسطين.*
*١٩٤٨م. أعلنت بريطانيا انهاء سيطرتها على فلسطين واندلعت الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية التي انتهت بتقسيم القدس إلى قسمين: البلدة القديمة بأيدي الفلسطينيين والجديدة بأيدي اليهود.*
*١٩٦٧في نهاية حرب الأيام الستة احتلت القوات الإسرائيلية البلدة العربية وضمتها إلى الدولة العبرية.*​ 
*



*​ 
*أسوار المدينة المختلفة أيام السيد المسيح له المجد:*
*لا يقدّم لنا الكتاب المقدس توضيحا جليا لحالة الأسوارأما مصدرنا الوحيد فهو يوسف فلاڤيوس وكتابه "الحرب العبرية".*
*فيقول فلاڤيوس أنه لكي تحتل الجيوش الرومانية المدينة كان لا بد لها من اجتياز ثلاثة أسوار محصنة (لا يتعلق الأمر بثلاثة أسوار واحد تلو الآخر وإنما هي على الأرجح أسوار أقيمت لتسمح بضم الأحياء السكنية الجديدة التي كانت تقوم خارج الأسوار القديمة). لم تسمح كثافة السكان والبيوت في المنطقة بالقيام بالحفريات الأثرية اللازمة ولذلك سنقدم فيما يلي أهم النظريات المتعلقة بالموضوع:*​ 
*1- السور الأول: يعود تاريخه إلى بداية حقبة الملوك. وينطلق من القلعة الحالية إلى أن يبلغ حائط المبكى شاملا وادي تيروپيون.*
*2- السور الثاني: بني أيام حزقيال حوالي عام ٧٠٠ ق.م. ويحدد لنا فلاڤيوس نقطة إنطلاقه من باب الحدائق حتى يبلغ برج أنطونيا.*
*3- السورالثالث: بناه هيرودس أچريبا الأول بين عامي ٤١-٤٤ ب.م. لكنه لم يكتمل بسبب معارضة الامبراطور الروماني. فَظَلَّ السور على حاله حتى قيام الثورة اليهودية الأولى عام ٦٦ب.م. عندها سارع اليهود إلى إنهائه ليستخدموه ضد الرومان.*
*4- هنالك نظريتان بخصوص موقع السور الثالث. الأولى تحدده إلى الشمال من موقع السور الحالي حيث كان يقوم المستشفى الإيطالي سابقا. أما النظرية الثانية وهي الأقرب إلى الصواب فتحدد مكانه عند آثار السور الشمالي الحالي.*​*يتبع>>>>>*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1054615#post1054615​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعطيك الف عافية ابونا

فعلا مجهود رائع رائع رائع

منتظرين الاجزاء الاخرى 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك معانا​


----------



## Hallelujah (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم لكن آسف

البلد اسمها اسرائيل و المدينة هي اورشلايييم ...​


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 نوفمبر 2008)

amnayamazigh قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المهم لكن آسف
> 
> البلد اسمها اسرائيل و المدينة هي اورشلايييم ...​


*هي اورشليم القدس هكذا تسميها الاذاعة الاسرائيلية.... ولها اسم اخر هو ايلياء.. فسمها بالاسم الذي تحبة
وشكرا للمشاركة
*​


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقة هذا العمل جهد جبار 
الرب يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك ابونا​


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios  صديقي المشعوذ ههههه
شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم اخي
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Hallelujah (1 ديسمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *هي اورشليم القدس هكذا تسميها الاذاعة الاسرائيلية.... ولها اسم اخر هو ايلياء.. فسمها بالاسم الذي تحبة
> وشكرا للمشاركة
> *​



انا افضل ان اسميها كما سماها ربي يسوع المسيح يورشلايم 

ولن ارضى ان اسمي اسرائيل بفلسطين لن ارضى ان اسميها باسم اطلقه عليها روماني قام بتدمير هيكل سليمان المقدس

عموما شكرا لك عزيزي على الموضوع الرائع في انتظار جديدك دائما :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ربنا يعطيك الف عافية ابونا​
> 
> فعلا مجهود رائع رائع رائع​
> منتظرين الاجزاء الاخرى ​
> ...


 شكرا لك والرب يباركك:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> حقيقة هذا العمل جهد جبار
> 
> 
> الرب يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك ابونا​


 ويباركك، شكرا للمشاركة :16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> mor antonios صديقي المشعوذ ههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم اخي
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> ...


 اهلا بك اخي الحبيب ..وشكرا لمشاركتك:16_14_21:​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*موسوعه ممتازه جدا
الف شكر​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع ومجهود جبار جبار يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*والمجهود الرائع انطونيوس*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 ديسمبر 2008)

coptic_knight قال:


> *موسوعه ممتازه جدا​*
> 
> 
> *الف شكر*​


شكرا للمشاركة:16_4_9:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع ومجهود جبار جبار يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


شكرا لاهتمامك:16_4_16:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *​
> 
> 
> *والمجهود الرائع انطونيوس*​
> *ربنا يباركك*​


ربنا يخليك ويحفظك:16_14_20:​


----------

